# Cube Attention 2011



## upsonic (11. April 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum, 
ich wollte mir ein MTB für 700 leisten und wollte fragen ob das 
Cube Attention seinen Preis Wert ist oder man lieber zu anderen Marken greifen sollte. Ebenfalls wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu diesem Bike hier hören:
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/rockrider-6-3-2010-m-l-xl-124193947/#

Vielen Dank! 
Grüße, Justin


----------



## dusi__ (11. April 2011)

hallo ,

erstmal solltest du sagen was du mit dem bike vor hast? touren, rennen , nur berge runtersausen?

also das attention ist zum einsteigen in den MTB sport gut geeignet. gute komponenten, nicht Ã¼bertrieben schwer und ein sorglospaket.

was die decathlon rÃ¤der angeht:  da wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich die pfoten von lassen.

bei 700â¬ gibt es allerding noch hochwertigere rÃ¤der als ein attention. schau dich vllt. mal bei Radon um. sie haben oft ganz gute angebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upsonic (11. April 2011)

Hallo dusi,
genau es soll mein einstieg in den MTB Sport sein. Vor habe ich ein paar Berge runter/hoch zufahren und es soll auch mal durchn Wald gedüst werden. Wenn ich mal lust hab auch quer durchn Bach.  
Wir haben auch ein paar Rampen im Wald gebaut und wollen da ein bisschen drüber jumpen. 

Hier ist ein Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GffpJr7fylE"]YouTube        - Bombentrichter im Februar[/nomedia] 
Im Moment sind da aber wieder ein Paar höhere Berge.

Danke für deine Schnelle Antwort, hoffe das sich die Auswahl dadurch ein wenig beschränkt hat.Gucke jetzt bei "Radon" vorbei. 

Grüße, Justin.


----------



## upsonic (11. April 2011)

Wie ist http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a23185/radon-zr-team-6-0.html? im vergleich zum cube?


----------



## upsonic (13. April 2011)

Push...


----------



## Mex4711 (14. April 2011)

ich fahr das attention aus 2010 auch durch den wald... mal rauf, mal runter... auch den ein oder anderen bombenkrater nehm ich mit und kleine sprünge und drops machen der kiste auch nichts aus.. aber merke:
das attention ist weder ne enduro, noch ein dirtbike


----------



## Kon-sti (15. April 2011)

Hi,

Also das Decathlon würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht nehmen, da ist das Cube schon um einiges besser.

Also für Feldwege bzw. Waldwege fahren reicht das Attention aufjedenfall aus. Kleinere Sprünge steckt es auch weg. 
Man kann damit aber auch gut Asphalt fahren ( Radwege, ... )

Und für Einsteiger aufjedenfall zu empfehlen! 

LG Konsti


----------

